# 1 and 2 World Trade Center



## skiprat (Mar 16, 2013)

In this thread I showed my 1 WTC inspired pen. 
Now I've done 2 World Trade Center. 

Not as nice as # 1 WTC but looks ok. I don't like the nib though and will probably change it one day. 
There is a flaw in one of the grooves, but then none of my pens are ever perfect.:biggrin:

Hope you like it as much as the first one.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing, always enjoy looking at your creations. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you electropolish this one? :biggrin:


----------



## Russknan (Mar 16, 2013)

Simply stunning . . . as usual! Russ


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing, Stunning, Awesome, Sweet (please notice I spelled that right)


----------



## skiprat (Mar 16, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> Did you electropolish this one? :biggrin:


 

:biggrin: Shhh, don't tell Brad !! :biggrin:
My buffer uses electricity, does that count as electropolishing ?:tongue:


----------



## lorbay (Mar 16, 2013)

Man Skip, I wish I could spend a few days with you. Those are amazing.

Lin


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 16, 2013)

Very cool pens!  Great work!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 16, 2013)

Great shine. Cool tribute.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing pens to say the least!!!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments gents. :biggrin:
Much appreciated, I promise.:biggrin:

Everyone in Wales is getting sloshed tonight and I see no reason not to join them.....:beer::beer::beer::biggrin:

Catcha later..


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 16, 2013)

You are doing some fine work and this is bit of a tribute in it own way so hopefully you will bring the pens with you when you get to NY and show them to someone with importance. Maybe something can become of this such as an exhibition or the lending of them for display of some sort. Don't let the oportunity go by. 

Can you either take some better photos or explain the pen body abit???  I am not sure I am looking at colored differences or just the shine or angle of your camera shot. This could be a great series of pens when done for sure. Love to see what you are going to do with the reflective pools.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 16, 2013)

John, yep my pics are pretty poor these days. Half my lights in my little photo box are popped and I just keep forgetting to get knew ones.:redface:
I will take proper pics before I upload them to my own site.

Both pens are solid stainless steel with no other colours. 

The first pen is a reasonable facsimile of what the 1 WTC building will look like when finished ( at least, I think so :biggrin: )
I may have taken a bit of artistic license in the second one. Every pic I can find seems a bit odd and I can't tell if the roof facets are all the same level or at different hieghts? I do know that the 2WTC building isn't in fact square, but actually a very odd diamond(ish) shape. 

I won't be taking any pens to USA with me. Perhaps if I was an American, then I might. Why don't you take up the challenge?:wink:
The only people of any importance that will ever see these pens are my buddies here on IAP.:wink:

I do plan on making a stand with a black base shaped like lower Manhattan and it will include 2 gold 'pools' to show the original footprints. 

Here are two common renderings of both buildings. I hope you can see the similarity:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 16, 2013)

skiprat said:


> John, yep my pics are pretty poor these days. Half my lights in my little photo box are popped and I just keep forgetting to get knew ones.:redface:
> I will take proper pics before I upload them to my own site.
> 
> Both pens are solid stainless steel with no other colours.
> ...


 

I am not sure of this statement. These are renderings in themselves and you do not have to be an American to do renderings. 

As far as me doing something like this would definetly be out of line. This is your idea and to intrude would be rude. If I ever do something on this basis I probably would do a whole lot of segmenting

I look forward to the complete package. Keep showing. You do some very fine work and it is refreshing to see new ideas.


----------



## Twissy (Mar 16, 2013)

Amazing....again!
Wonder what we would see if you had a bigger lathe:wink:


----------



## Curly (Mar 16, 2013)

Twissy said:


> Amazing....again!
> Wonder what we would see if you had a bigger lathe:wink:



Bigger pens?? 

Great work Mr. Rat.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 16, 2013)

Your work is AMAZING!  Always so original and creative with flawless craftsmanship.  You are a true artist and an inspiration!

Jim Smith


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 16, 2013)

If there is a 'flaw' you sure did a great job of hiding it....I ain't seeing nothing but greatness!!!




Scott (inspiring on a whole new level here) B


----------



## Robert111 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just bruised my jaw on the table! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your art with us.


----------



## yort81 (Mar 16, 2013)

Skiprat.... Those are absolutely stunning!!!!

I have made several metal pens... Aluminum, Bronze, Copper or Brass.... but i always end up with lots of scratches and it's never a mirror finish (ive been using the beall buffing system)

What have you done to make it such a mirror finish please?


----------



## skiprat (Mar 16, 2013)

Troy, I'm afraid there is no quick solution. I can take ages. I start with 220 to get rid of the manufacturing lines and pits then work my way through 400, 600, 800, 1200 before it gets to the buffer. Sometimes I use 1500 and 2000 grit, but not often. 
Missing any of the grits is just a waste of time and effort. 
Also, the harder the material, the easier it is to get a high shine

BradG has recently introduced us to electropolishing, ( with chemicals ) but I don't know how far you'd still have to sand first. 
I probably spent about 2hrs sanding the square one and about 3hrs on the other one.:wink:

Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## yort81 (Mar 16, 2013)

Steve,

Im laughing... because i typically start out with 180,220,320,400,600,800,1000,1200,1600, and finally 2000 (which does take a bit of time  )  then I am off to the buffer.... the lines i see in mine are longitudinal... which suggest that they are coming from the buffer.... but they are sooo small that you have to look hard to see them but they do keep it from being a spotless mirror finish.   I use the Beall Tripoli and white diamond ... does anyone else use something different to come up with the mirror finish on metal?



Troy


----------



## Darley (Mar 17, 2013)

real nice skip as alway


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 17, 2013)

Very impressive work Steven. And, a nice tribute. Have a great visit in the U.S.


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

That is a handsome set! Again, I'd be proud to have that set in my home.Well done Skip!

Mike


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm tell'n you guys, electropolishing is THE way to go! Now I just need to try it once :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 17, 2013)

LOL Joe, the blisters on my beer mug holding hand have decided that you are now off my Christmas card list!!!!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Mar 17, 2013)

Spectacular craftsmanship!


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 17, 2013)

That would imply I was on it at one point!


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely incredible pens! Excellent skills and talent showed in your works. Like the design and mirror finish.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 2, 2013)

Steven,
Great tribute indeed.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 2, 2013)

I looked through your gallery at your pens.   These are great but I really enjoyed your tutorial on your rat tail pen.  It has inspired me to move forward(or is it backwards) and try a new skill.  Working with some files and doing it by hand.

Phil


----------



## Tom D (May 2, 2013)

Steven, thoses are freakin FANTASTIC. The artistry is nothing short of amazing. I haven't turned anything in several months and seeing these is trlling me to get to the shop right now. I would not event try something like that, besides you own it.


----------



## Sawdust46 (May 2, 2013)

I don' know what to say that hasn't been said but I'll say incredible pens.  Your work is amazing.  I wish there was a button opposite of the Ignore button so I could always see your posts!


----------



## jyreene (May 2, 2013)

Those are pretty nice. Good tribute. I don't think the nibs match the rest of the pen. Too rounded.


----------



## Ligget (May 3, 2013)

Awesome as always Steve, great tribute my friend!


----------

